# Having a baby....when to tell immigration??



## shelleymac (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on an issue for me.....

I am originally from Scotland and moved to the US in July last year. I came over on a K1 visa and my husband and I got married within the correct time etc etc.....we are not having any problems with our package (touch wood!!) and my question is this....I am currently expecting a baby and was wondering if and when I need to tell immigrations about this. Not that we're keeping it a secret or the likes, we just don't know as to when is the correct time to tell them.....or if we don't need to tell them as part of our process.

We tried looking for some info but couldn't really find a definite answer one way or the other....so.....if anyone is able to give us some info on this, then we are both thankful.....

Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations!

No announcement required.


----------



## shelleymac (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you!

And thanks for the information help....I love this site!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shelleymac said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And thanks for the information help....I love this site!


I assume you're dropping the sprog in the US.

If so, s/he will be a USC by the XIVth amendment and a UKC citizen by descent (provided you can pass on your citizenship -- generally that you're a UKC otherwise than by descent).

Get him/her a US birth certificate, social security number and passport.
Get him/her a UK consular record of birth and UK passport.

Read here for US dual citizen issues -- Dual Citizenship FAQ


----------



## shelleymac (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, the baby will be born here.

Well that's great, thanks. We had assumed about the dual citizenship, but hadn't looked into it in much detail as yet. But will get on to that as she is due in about 12 weeks, and we'll find out where we stand with it or what we have to do. Thanks again!


----------

